# Branched Chain Amino Acids



## Ace Corona (Dec 20, 2014)

What is the best brand of Branched Chain Amino Acids? Where is the best deal?


----------



## stonetag (Dec 20, 2014)

Ace Corona said:


> What is the best brand of Branched Chain Amino Acids? Where is the best deal?


Beef...butcher


----------



## Beedeezy (Dec 20, 2014)

Besides getting your BCAA from meat, I also use BCAA intraworkout. I use Gaspari nutritious aminolast. 10g of BCAA per serving.


----------



## Ace Corona (Dec 20, 2014)

Beedeezy said:


> Besides getting your BCAA from meat, I also use BCAA intraworkout. I use Gaspari nutritious aminolast. 10g of BCAA per serving.



Thanks brah


----------



## Beedeezy (Dec 20, 2014)

No worries, some will tell you it's a waste of money, other use them. I don't mind the $30 a month to be honest. Plus the watermelon flavor is ****ing delicious. I mix m BCAA with my creatine and it work for me to sip on while I lift.


----------



## Ace Corona (Dec 20, 2014)

Beedeezy said:


> No worries, some will tell you it's a waste of money, other use them. I don't mind the $30 a month to be honest. Plus the watermelon flavor is ****ing delicious. I mix m BCAA with my creatine and it work for me to sip on while I lift.



I'm worried about stimulants, I looked this product up and it has taurine. It doesn't amp you up, does it? I was on high blood pressure medication that reacted with caffeine and made me feel like I was having a heart attack, I'm not on that medication any more, but I'm still sketchy about taking stimulants.


----------



## Beedeezy (Dec 20, 2014)

Doesn't amp you up at all. Taurine is a amino acid. All BCAA have that in it, or should.

I don't take preworkouts myself. I do take caffeine but AMINOlast is not a get pumped up kind of drink supp.


----------



## Ace Corona (Dec 20, 2014)

Thanks bro!


----------



## TheLupinator (Dec 20, 2014)

$30 a month?... try this 


http://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/14956-Bulk-Supplements-List-of-Sources?highlight=sources


----------



## snake (Dec 20, 2014)

stonetag said:


> Beef...butcher



^^^^ beat me to it Stone! ^^^^


----------



## Ace Corona (Dec 21, 2014)

TheLupinator said:


> $30 a month?... try this
> 
> 
> http://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/14956-Bulk-Supplements-List-of-Sources?highlight=sources



Thank you so much!


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Dec 22, 2014)

I use Optimums Amino Energy love it


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 22, 2014)

Eaa > bcaa


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 22, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Eaa > bcaa



yeah...........go for EAA's


----------



## Jayjay770 (Dec 26, 2014)

I use Optimum Nutrition Pro BCAA Amino Acid. It has a good profile and tastes pretty good also. This review is pretty accurate to what I thought: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bMsISP20Tu0 . This video talks about Optimum Nutrition Pro BCAA Amino Acid. What is Pro Series Amino Acid, Key ingredients, THE BREAKDOWN, different servings and flavors, taste and mix-ability. whats different about this product vs the standard bcaa 5000?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 27, 2014)

i think its all the same shit..Get what ever is the best deal for your $


----------



## Rip (Dec 28, 2014)

I use Gaspari


----------



## widehips71 (Jan 4, 2015)

Whole milk


----------



## philipj (Jan 15, 2015)

Jack is a married high school teacher, now studying to be a physical therapist.  Just looking at him you know that he is a successful bodybuilder who works one day a week at a bodybuilding store.  We talked and he gave me a suggestion. I  try to have a quart of green tea as part f my daily water intake for fat burning.  For the two days a week I lift weights he suggested that I add  USPlabs  modern BCAA+ 22 grams.  I do think it is reasonable and just may be working, and I will keep at it.

Whenever I buy anything at that store I make sure he is there for the sales commission.   His conversations are learning experiences.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 15, 2015)

philipj said:


> Jack is a married high school teacher, now studying to be a physical therapist.  Just looking at him you know that he is a successful bodybuilder who works one day a week at a bodybuilding store.  We talked and he gave me a suggestion. I  try to have a quart of green tea as part f my daily water intake for fat burning.  For the two days a week I lift weights he suggested that I add  USPlabs  modern BCAA+ 22 grams.  I do think it is reasonable and just may be working, and I will keep at it.
> 
> Whenever I buy anything at that store I make sure he is there for the sales commission.   His conversations are learning experiences.


You are taking info from a guy receiving a commission selling you supps?


----------



## philipj (Jan 15, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> You are taking info from a guy receiving a commission selling you supps?



I am taking info from a successful body builder, who has been very straight with me.  Also helps get a lot of others on the right path.  I have also noticed him helping folks not to spend money that does not have to be spent.

Also I worked in a couple of fields where my knowledge and experience had done very well for me, and it was obvious to my recurring buyers that I earned commissions and helped them out.  I am a believer in commissions.  If you know what you are doing, and talking about you only make money if the customers are happy.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 15, 2015)

philipj said:


> I am taking info from a successful body builder, who has been very straight with me.  Also helps get a lot of others on the right path.  I have also noticed him helping folks not to spend money that does not have to be spent.
> 
> Also I worked in a couple of fields where my knowledge and experience had done very well for me, and it was obvious to my recurring buyers that I earned commissions and helped them out.  I am a believer in commissions.  If you know what you are doing, and talking about you only make money if the customers are happy.


Sounds like my experiences with the "typical" supp shop guy was pretty different. Good for you.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jan 15, 2015)

find whatever is cheap and isnt total BS ingredients.  thats all.....Id pick an EAA too....IMHO


----------



## Bigwhite (Jan 15, 2015)

I started mixing my own using Dat's swell ingredients and amounts...
6 gr l-leucine
4gr l-alinine
3gr l-glycine
8-25gr l-glutamine
2 liter of water
I also add 5gr l-carnitine


----------



## Khazima (Jan 17, 2015)

They're pointless, but i drink them anyway whenever i find really good deals like 2 for 1 of something like that since some of them taste amazing. If you're getting adequate protein there's absolutely no need for them, that's literally why you eat protein, so your body can break it down into amino acids.


----------

